# What do you do with a Friday off work



## Deanoside (Mar 16, 2019)

Had yesterday off work so I finally pulled the trigger on the mailbox I'd been thinking about doing for quite some time.
What do you guys think

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2019)

Wow. That's huge! Looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow. That's huge! Looks great.


That’s what....the mailman said!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 16, 2019)

I like it! How will it be secured to the ground? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 16, 2019)

Looks like a great place for @rocky1 ‘s bees

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Deanoside (Mar 17, 2019)

I made it so I can slide it over the existing post 


Nature Man said:


> I like it! How will it be secured to the ground? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Kids will love you... Bigger target to throw beer bottles out the car window at!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deanoside (Mar 23, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Kids will love you... Bigger target to throw beer bottles out the car window at!


If they want to get a beating

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 23, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow. That's huge! Looks great.


That’s what she said


----------



## Deanoside (Mar 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 24, 2019)

Blends in well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks good there Dean!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

